
Bots with Programming Challenges / Recruiting - sporkwitch
https://codefights.com/bots_room/companies
======
sporkwitch
Bots programmed by devs at major companies, with challenges based on what
those companies are working on. Intended as a recruiting tool, with option on
victory to submit your information to the applicable company.

~~~
detaro
a) your site is horribly slow (even thought it was down for a minute)

b) you should show at least some example what's actually going on. I have
absolutely no idea what "fight bots" means, and I'm not going to sign up just
to find out.

I assume it's sort of CTF-like, if yes look at
[https://www.starfighters.io/](https://www.starfighters.io/) and
[https://www.stockfighter.io/](https://www.stockfighter.io/) for what useful
info looks like.

~~~
sporkwitch
Not my site, just something I stumbled across that looked interesting.

